# This is the best cat toy ever!...



## bee112 (Apr 12, 2008)

I got this toy from Pets at Home the other day, only £6.. Alfie and Lola have been playing with it for hours!


----------



## Saynamore (Feb 28, 2008)

They had some of those at the last show that I went too, thought they looked great then. Loving the pic of the two of them on the bed, lol


----------



## bee112 (Apr 12, 2008)

ha ha yeh I woke to the pair of them sleeping on my legs this morning.. they're starting to get heavy now!


----------



## Natik (Mar 9, 2008)

i agree this cat toy is great...have a similar one..and hugo goes psycho with it 
Great pictures...ur cats are so good looking babies


----------



## Emstarz (May 20, 2008)

Looks great 

They look like they're friends for life now  wonderful pics.


----------



## bee112 (Apr 12, 2008)

yeh.. they seem to be quite good mates now.. Lola just lets Alfie think he's the boss of the house!


----------



## Emstarz (May 20, 2008)

bee112 said:


> yeh.. they seem to be quite good mates now.. Lola just lets Alfie think he's the boss of the house!


.......................................................LOL
That's what all us girls let our men think


----------



## bee112 (Apr 12, 2008)

Emstarz said:


> .......................................................LOL
> That's what all us girls let our men think


he he that is so true..


----------



## crofty (May 2, 2008)

oooo have looked at those before.... must get one now!!!


----------



## bee112 (Apr 12, 2008)

crofty said:


> oooo have looked at those before.... must get one now!!!


They're fab, they were playing with that for 2 hrs solid!


----------



## happysaz133 (Jun 5, 2008)

Looks like a cool toy! I got one, but slightly less colourful  but my lazy moggies completely ignored it.

Oh well, such is life!


----------



## Kay73 (Mar 26, 2008)

They really look like they're havin a great time


----------



## Tara 1 (Jun 14, 2008)

That looks really good think i will make a trip to pets at home


----------



## Selk67U2 (May 5, 2008)

*Hahaha, thats fab Bee. It's good when you see something cats really love to play with I think a trip to pets at home for me too, lol. *


----------



## Guest (Jun 14, 2008)

look at them having fun  
Their like a couple of kids aint they hehe..lovely pics of 2 gorgeous cats


----------



## bee112 (Apr 12, 2008)

he he yeh I've heard some cats arnt interested but my 2 love it! Alfie goes mad chasing the ball round the disc!


----------



## Guest (Jun 14, 2008)

least u know their outta mischief elsewhere lol.


----------



## bee112 (Apr 12, 2008)

They always find time for mischief!


----------



## Siamese Kelly (Jan 6, 2008)

Bee these pics are greatAlfie and Lola look like they're having a great ole time,clearly hard work having so much fun


----------



## daveleeuk (Jan 24, 2008)

Yer, this looks awesome! I may buy one for Charlie & Lola!


----------

